# Help?



## smok'n steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Any Ideas guys?

Here is the deal.  I usually do ABT's the wimpy way for my re-unions and family get togethers.  What I mean is, I substitute the jalepenos with Mini Sweet Peppers that Sam's Club has always sold.  These pepper are the same size as jalepenos, and they are just awesome for everyone, even the kids!

Well, Sams has discontinued these mini sweet peppers from Mexico and no one around here sells em----so....???

Anyone one got an idea for me to do on the smoker that is similar to ABT's without the heat----BUT, WITH the bacon, cheese, etc?????

The main meal is briskets, ribs, bbq beans, veggies, and tator salad.

Steve


----------



## walking dude (Aug 7, 2008)

anahiems............sweet nanners for a couple.......i know they are larger, but they do well, as well.........i have used both of these for the "WIMPS" in the crowd..............


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 7, 2008)

I am trying to google those without luck--any pics?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

I have also used poblanos, the kind you stuff for chili rellenos
the anahiems are a med green waxy color 3 1/2 - 4 ' long
http://www.pccnaturalmarkets.com/health/3577000/

hope this helps


----------



## cbucher (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have a local farmers market with locally grown veggies?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 7, 2008)

hmmm........steve.........let me look.............i don't take q-view of every smoke anymore, since it gets so repetive..........not sure if i took pics of the nanners, and italian roasters...............let me get back to you........but its NO diff. than doing a reg. jap.  just takes more creme chesse and a larger piece of bacon. I do my japs boat/canoe like..........with just a slice on top, secured with a toothpick........that way, my bacon goes farther...........they seemed to be a hit at the gathering.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's a guide...

Generally, with the exception of the habanero/scotch bonnets, the pointier the pepper the hotter it is.

Your local grocery looks like they probably can help you out.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the guide BigWayne,  I have checked with Hannaford and the other stores plus Walmart and Sams, no one carries the mini sweet pepper.  They are only sold and grown by one company out of Mexico----  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_sweet_mini_peppers

I wonder if WD's Anaheims are mild enough---I really need no heat due to my guests.  

Any other ideas for a similar "starter snack" that I can pull of the smoker before all the meat is served?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 7, 2008)

How bout some pig candy??  Extra thick sliced bacon rubbed with brown sugar and a tiny bit of cayenne.  I bet you could substitute your rub for the cayenne for a "no kick" snack....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## meat-man (Aug 7, 2008)

lol Maybe the "wimps" will have to man up and get to likeing  jalapeno's lol.
That's a bummer bud on your pepper's, Have you tried a local farmers market?


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 7, 2008)

I got one of the last packages sold in Maine---

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_sweet_mini_peppers

For some reason, Sams Club has stopped ordering them and so hasn't BJ's Wholesale Club.  BJ's had just a few bags left on the shelf and no more coming.

I don't know what's up with these, but if any of you have ever tried them, you will know why I was so desperate to get em.  I hope to be able to get these in the future, but, its not looking too good.  As an ABT, they are awesome, and never had any leftover!

If any one happens to notice there Sams still has em, I would be curious to know---I wonder if the exclusive company in Mexico is switching over to ***** instead?  LOL

Thanks for all the help folks!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are these Peppers...If any one knows the story as to why all the stores in Maine (at least) are not getting these awesome peppers anymore-let me know:-)

The ABT were gone so quick, I missed getting any q-view of em----sorry!


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Grow your own, Steve.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't get the seeds--I read about them--they are a new pepper and the seeds aren't available---if you try to try dry and use the ones in the peppers, they apparently don't come out right?


----------



## nick620 (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe they quit selling them because more consumers want "organic" foods. The wiki article on these reads like the beggining plot for a bad B zombie/epidemic movie! LOL.  _"It was originally developed in the late 1990s by __Bionova Produce Inc.__......Genetic research and actual work was done by __DNA Plant Technology Corp.__ formerly a subsidiary of __Savia Holding Company__, also the holding company for Bionova Produce Inc......These peppers are grown in Mexico by farms owned and operated by Bionova Produce Inc"_


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Steve, I know it dont help ya this year but this could be the answer.

http://www.totallytomatoes.com/

Check out the sweet peppers. They have one called mini belle mix that sounds like what youre after. Might also try to find some sweet cherry peppers.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry. Wrong address. Try this. http://www.totallytomato.com/


----------



## nick620 (Aug 9, 2008)

I found these at hirts.com  http://www.marketworks.com/StoreFron...39&i=107817516    they have a similar appearance and description.  I found hirts by clicking on Freaks first link posted


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd research on how to use the seeds for planting. I know there is a certain way to clean, dry, and store seeds, but i've never done it.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

If its a hybrid pepper, and it probably is, savin seeds is no good. They either will be sterile or will probably revert to one of the parent varieties.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 9, 2008)

Steve, these folks sell seeds fer sweet peppers, anythin in there that would work fer ya?

http://www.reimerseeds.com/aruba-sweet-peppers.aspx

Here's another steve:
http://www.chileplants.com/search.as...&Page=2&Letter=

Won't do ya any good this year, but maybe they got sumtin yall can use next year!  Hope it heps!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!


----------

